# How much longer to grow for little Biccy?



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I took Biscuit to the vet today for a routine development check. He is pretty long at around 18-19" long and is around 11-11.5" tall. The vet said because of this he may develop disc problems in his middle back and also said that his front legs are very slightly bent. Both these problems may cause him arthritis as he ages. However, if I keep him lean and exercise him well then he should be fine. He's also on a raw diet, so in theory this should help with this. He also said that the 5 mins per month rule on walking should be ignored with these smaller breeds and I can easily walk him off-lead for 1 hour.

I have emailed my breeder and she has said that some of the litter had shorter legs and some longer. Some of them now have quite long legs but as it's an F1B litter I guess they are much like a poodle. Her own cockapoo, whom she bred, has shorter legs and she didn't stop growing until after 1 year. She certainly looked a bit bigger than Biscuit when we visited. This sounds more realistic but the vet seemed pretty certain that at 24 weeks, Biscuit is pretty much done. From reading many posts, I can see that it's usually up to at least 8 months that they grow.

Has anyone else had a dog that stopped growing at that age? He is still very interested in all his meals and is still gaining weight.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Janev1000 said:


> I took Biscuit to the vet today for a routine development check. He is pretty long at around 18-19" long and is around 11-11.5" tall. The vet said because of this he may develop disc problems in his middle back and also said that his front legs are very slightly bent. Both these problems may cause him arthritis as he ages. However, if I keep him lean and exercise him well then he should be fine. He's also on a raw diet, so in theory this should help with this. He also said that the 5 mins per month rule on walking should be ignored with these smaller breeds and I can easily walk him off-lead for 1 hour.


I wouldn't get too concerned about all this and his advice is fairly generic as every dog should be kept lean and exercised. I guess I might be mindful about involvement in any dog sport with this kind of feedback but otherwise would get on and enjoy your lovely Biscuit. Great that he is on a raw diet, that never does any harm. Hopefully your vet supports raw feeding - mine are hopeless  Interested in his proportions - is the length from the shoulder to the base of the tail? If it is then Flo is 19" long and 15" high for comparison. Flo stopped gaining in height at 7 months then stopped gaining in weight at 12 months so at 6 months Biscuit may still gain a little more height.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Please dont worry Jane ... he is still growing and developing, plus if his mum has short legs and she has no medical issues, this may be fine for Biscuit  I know we all worry about our wonderful dogs, but just keep talking to your vet and friends on here xxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Jane

I know we discussed this in another post but i'd say the biggest/quickest growth spurt has been between 6-9months for Nacho. Just looked at some pics from Christmas and he has grown A LOT since then! xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah thank you cockapoo friends! I have to say I've been quite tearful over the past week about Biccy not hard is it with these gorgeous dogs! I have been on such an emotional high since getting him and then suddenly at 5 months he's got me worried! -and I'm also feeling puppy broody! - I never expected it to feel so hormonal! I've never worried like this with my children so I guess it's hit me in an crazy unexpected way. 

Right, off for an hour walk with the little fellow

Thanks again xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Jane - just saw and replied to your question on Beau's birthday thread. Beau was around 9 months when she finally stopped but then started to fill out and though not overweight she is definitely heavier. Her Mum is a Show Cocker and Dad a Miniature Poodle. Try not to worry as with mixed breeds there is always going to be a bit of pot luck in what you end up with but Biscuit looks and sounds gorgeous and vets always have to give the negative as well as the positive though when listening all we hear is the negative! Biscuit still has a bit of growing and filling out so things could all change. Big hugs to you  x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

embee said:


> I wouldn't get too concerned about all this and his advice is fairly generic as every dog should be kept lean and exercised. I guess I might be mindful about involvement in any dog sport with this kind of feedback but otherwise would get on and enjoy your lovely Biscuit. Great that he is on a raw diet, that never does any harm. Hopefully your vet supports raw feeding - mine are hopeless  Interested in his proportions - is the length from the shoulder to the base of the tail? If it is then Flo is 19" long and 15" high for comparison. Flo stopped gaining in height at 7 months then stopped gaining in weight at 12 months so at 6 months Biscuit may still gain a little more height.


Hi Mandy

From shoulder to base is tail is approx 17" and height is approx 11.5" so he's approx 1.5" longer in proportion than Flo. I think it's just more noticeable when they are shorter in height. I know a lot of the JD dogs are longer in the body too but most of them are quite tall too so I think less noticeable. I'm sure he'll adjust a bit more one the next month.

Thanks for your info! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Hi Mandy
> 
> From shoulder to base is tail is approx 17" and height is approx 11.5" so he's approx 1.5" longer in proportion than Flo. I think it's just more noticeable when they are shorter in height. I know a lot of the JD dogs are longer in the body too but most of them are quite tall too so I think less noticeable. I'm sure he'll adjust a bit more one the next month.
> 
> Thanks for your info! xx


Try not to compare too much to other Cockapoos, as with this mix anything is possible  ... I know its hard as I always compare mine, but they are all different. 

Jukee dogs can be big due to the working cocker and big poodle used in the breeding, and Biscuit is a show (smaller cocker, most probably an average size mini poodle and then a F1b mix too), so please don't worry.

Listen to your vet and just love him, he is gorgeous, thats for sure   

Hey puppy broody already ... you are getting like me lol ...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I always think Betty is long rather than tall ( especially noticeable when
she wears her Equafleece) she has a toy poddle dad so was always likely to be on the smaller side but sometimes I think she looks a bit ''sausage dog''.. ..
I know you have been worrying about this for a while but as others have said they are a mixed breed and are all different shapes and sizes. Have you been to any of the meets?? This would really give you a good idea of what I mean..
Betty is about 11 inches tall - I don't know her exact body length but she has a size 18-20" Equafleece ( although slightly big)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Colin .. you make me laugh .. sausage dog ... 

Oh darling Betty, Daddy doesn't mean it   

Oops forget Betty can't read lol


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ha Ha! - actually 'sausage dog' is the term we've used - or even funnier - Shetland Pony - but don't tell Biccy! JoJo is right that an F1B mix is even more variable. Biscuit is 1/4 american cocker who is 15" and then 1/4 toy poodle at 12" and 1/2 a mini poodle at 12" - so he's 3/4 poodle at 12", so he's probably pretty much there. 

We're planning to come to the 'Bushy Park meet' so really looking forward to seeing all the different mixes.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Ha Ha! - actually 'sausage dog' is the term we've used - or even funnier - Shetland Pony - but don't tell Biccy! JoJo is right that an F1B mix is even more variable. Biscuit is 1/4 american cocker who is 15" and then 1/4 toy poodle at 12" and 1/2 a mini poodle at 12" - so he's 3/4 poodle at 12", so he's probably pretty much there.
> 
> We're planning to come to the 'Bushy Park meet' so really looking forward to seeing all the different mixes.


Do you know what ... he is fab and yours .. and that is all that matters


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah thanks JoJo! It was never so much the 'look' of him I was worried about but more on what it might have indicated health wise and whether it was a result of the breeding in some way. Some dogs with long bodies and shorter legs have inherited chrondodysplasia where the growth plates close too early in their legs - sometimes found in poodles, and these dogs, their parents and any of their litter mates should never be bred from in the future as it is not something that should be passed on. It's because I'd previously considered using him as a stud that I've been extra observant as I wouldn't want to pass any condition on. 

That aside, he's got the sweetest nature and makes the perfect real life teddy bear!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I totally understand about the health concerns ... and agree only healthly dogs should be used for breeding   totally appreciate all your concerns xxx


----------

